# Opening Excel Spreadsheet From Sharepoint Via Batch File



## RudeClown (Oct 25, 2016)

I am working on simple MS-DOS batch files for myself and teammates at my job to open up all of our systems (some of which are web-based) for us first thing in the morning, instead of having to open them manually one-by-one.  Most of what I have done so far has been successful, but I’m running into difficulty setting up web-based Excel sheets to open via the batch file.  The sheets that I’d like the file to open are accessed via a SharePoint page within our intranet.  Here’s an edited example of the target URL from a link to access one of the spreadsheets:

http://sharepoint.abc.com/lrpskb/Op%20Docs%20O%20thru%20R/SpreadsheetNameHere.xls

                I haven’t been able to get the Excel file to open properly whether I treat it as a URL or as an Excel file, so I am wondering if there is a way to code a simple MS-DOS batch file to open an Excel file from the web.  I can get locally saved Excel files to open no problem, it’s just how to open the web-based files that I can’t figure out.   I would really appreciate any assistance any of you might be able to offer!!


----------



## my3231 (Jan 21, 2019)

*Bump*

Anyone got an idea on how to get this to work?


----------



## Fluff (Jan 21, 2019)

Please start your own thread, giving some details, rather than bumping somebody else thread.


----------



## my3231 (Jan 21, 2019)

Fluff said:


> Please start your own thread, giving some details, rather than bumping somebody else thread.



I would've thought the details were clear. Can you use a .bat file to open a SharePoint spreadsheet?

Rather than clutter the forum with more threads, I was hoping to centralise the answers so that when users Google problems the answers are not in five different threads. But thank you for your input.


----------

